
Ask HN: What would be a safe and secure VPN to use when I visit China - ForFreedom
I will be visiting China in 2 days and found that most of the apps social network apps that we use in the US are blocked.<p>I would like to know a safe and secure VPN.<p>Thanks in Advance
======
TravelTechGuy
I've been successfully using proXPN on my laptops and tablets for a couple of
years now. Used it all over the world, though not in China. They have several
exit points, in different countries, to choose from.

~~~
ForFreedom
From what I heard the problem in China is that they would block VPN servers
too.

------
Zombieball
I used PIA while in China with no issues.

~~~
ForFreedom
privateinternetaccess.com ?

